# Winter Olympics



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2018)

I didn't really get the bug until I spent 4 hours yesterday morning watching it, I just couldn't get up off the couch for some reason.
I've managed to get a sneaky stream of the speed skating final on my laptop, come on that Scottish lass :whoo:

Anyone else watching it?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2018)

Pardon the pun but the whole thing leaves me cold..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm old school when it comes to the Winter Olympics in particular. Downhill skiing, slalom, bobsleigh etc. are something worth watching. The new 'pastime' sports are too Mickey Mouse for me. Too many events which are judged, ie endless snowboard ones, which just make a mockery of it imo. The news reported one snowboarding event yesterday where you basically go off a jump and then do aerial gymnastics and get marked for it. The wind was up and every competitor fell on landing on at least one of their two jumps. Nonsense stuff.


Happy to accept I'm outdated on this but I can't get interested in the new winter Olympics.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 13, 2018)

Enjoy all the skiing events and marvel at the acrobatic that the top snowboarders can perform.

Sad to see Christie fall, but she was going for it so bring on saturday where I'm sure she'll get the medal she richly deserves


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2018)

Ooops, looks like a jinxed her. She was never in the running for gold but had a medal nailed on until she fell.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm old school when it comes to the Winter Olympics in particular. Downhill skiing, slalom, bobsleigh etc. are something worth watching. The new 'pastime' sports are too Mickey Mouse for me. Too many events which are judged, ie endless snowboard ones, which just make a mockery of it imo. The news reported one snowboarding event yesterday where you basically go off a jump and then do aerial gymnastics and get marked for it. The wind was up and every competitor fell on landing on at least one of their two jumps. Nonsense stuff.


Happy to accept I'm outdated on this but I can't get interested in the new winter Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Agree fully.
If it needs a Judge to score it, it shouldnâ€™t be an Olympic event anyway.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm quite enjoying it.  I accept that watching teenage dudes snowboarding down a half pipe, or whatever they do, might not be to everyone's taste.  But for me fair play to them for trying to modernise and keep it relevant to a younger generation, whilst at the same time keeping the iconic winter Olympic sports we all grew up with.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 13, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Agree fully.
If it needs a Judge to score it, it shouldnâ€™t be an Olympic event anyway.
		
Click to expand...

So ski jumping shouldn't be in?


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 13, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Agree fully.
If it needs a Judge to score it, it shouldnâ€™t be an Olympic event anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Lets bin pony dancing and gymnastics from the sunshine event as well.


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Agree fully.
If it needs a Judge to score it, it shouldnâ€™t be an Olympic event anyway.
		
Click to expand...




Old Skier said:



			Lets bin pony dancing and gymnastics from the sunshine event as well.
		
Click to expand...

You'd better add boxing to the list too!


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm loving the Winter Olympics, I just wish the British competitors didn't keep falling over!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			So ski jumping shouldn't be in?
		
Click to expand...




Old Skier said:



			Lets bin pony dancing and gymnastics from the sunshine event as well.
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			You'd better add boxing to the list too!
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a really interesting debate and on the whole I tend to agree with BM. As soon as judges get involved it becomes subjective rather than clear. Ski jumping is slightly different as distance does matter but you are quite right in that there is also a style element. On the whole the longest tends to win though.

I'd have no problem binning any of the other events mentioned. Dressage is a farce of a thing so that is easy to bin. Gymnastics and boxing has controversy every time over marks so they can also go. They are trying to improve the scoring in boxing so maybe that can stay a little longer. Maybe not though. I feel guilty binning ice skating, I'm sorry T & D, but there can't be exceptions. Diving, mehhhh.

Fastest, longest etc. Old school


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 13, 2018)

Slime said:



			I'm loving the Winter Olympics, I just wish the British competitors didn't keep falling over!
		
Click to expand...

Problem with working on snow and ice as I keep finding out


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 13, 2018)

Scots girl who was disqualified a couple of times from the 2014 Games in tears and playing the 'poor wee me card' because someone 'shoved' her. Aye right.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2018)

Can't get into it. Maybe because we're not very good usually


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Scots girl who was disqualified a couple of times from the 2014 Games in tears and playing the 'poor wee me card' because someone 'shoved' her. Aye right.
		
Click to expand...

What a poor post - that young lady spent years training and building up to the games that are the pinnacle of her career and then to see her dreams dashed by someone else is going to be heartbreaking for her


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a poor post - that young lady spent years training and building up to the games that are the pinnacle of her career and then to see her dreams dashed by someone else is going to be heartbreaking for her
		
Click to expand...

It's an event were anything can and does happen and there was a possibility if she'd got herself up to have got a bronze. She is a top athlete who seems at times to be very fragile mentally.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 13, 2018)

Dipping in and out of these winter olympics, quite like the snowboarding events, bit of ice hockey is ok, speedskating is good too, however luge/skelton/bobsleigh/ski jumping/curling thanks but no thanks, all too dull. Downhill ski is good and slaloms are fine too. Biathlon and x-country ski is also hard going to watch imo. 
Think we were hoping to have some medals by now but nada.
Boarder cross is new school but probably the best watch.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			It's an event were anything can and does happen and there was a possibility if she'd got herself up to have got a bronze. She is a top athlete who seems at times to be very fragile mentally.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on.
I watched her last time and have watched her again today,last time she was robbed this time she was not.I felt really bad for her last time at the Olympics but she has certainly made up for it since and then some.
The BBC built it up so much this morning it was like watching a golf tournament of Tiger Woods.
If you had watched the heats and saw her draw she had no chance of the gold today,in fact a medal of any sort would have been a result.She could not beat these at the start so would have needed a fall by others.
She looks mentally weak but no doubt that what pressure has done to her.She has better chances at the weekend so I'm hoping she does win.
What about the Korean who came 2nd and DQ what was that all about she never touched no-one.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a poor post - that young lady spent years training and building up to the games that are the pinnacle of her career and then to see her dreams dashed by someone else is going to be heartbreaking for her
		
Click to expand...

Who dashed her dreams?
Your just jumping down peoples throats for the sake of it.I bet you watched the highlights and actually know very little about her.If you listened to her interviews in the 500m her least favorite distance it was gold or nothing poo or bust.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 13, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			What about the Korean who came 2nd and DQ what was that all about she never touched no-one.
		
Click to expand...

Blocked the Canadian by the look of it, brave call


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 13, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			It's an event were anything can and does happen and there was a possibility if she'd got herself up to have got a bronze. She is a top athlete who seems at times to be very fragile mentally.
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I can see why she might be upset, I found her interview a little pathetic.

Clearly needs to develop a more ruthless streak and mature emotionally.

Get those in her locker, along with her undoubted ability, and she'd be a real prospect.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Blocked the Canadian by the look of it, brave call
		
Click to expand...

Harsh I though,very harsh.The Canadian according to the experts should never have been in the final either and I agree.Must admit some of the refereeing is hard to understand.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Blocked the Canadian by the look of it, brave call
		
Click to expand...




huds1475 said:



			Whilst I can see why she might be upset, I found her interview a little pathetic.

Clearly needs to develop a more ruthless streak and mature emotionally.

Get those in her locker, along with her undoubted ability, and she'd be a real prospect.
		
Click to expand...

Stop it your talking too much sense.


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			It's an event were anything can and does happen and there was a possibility if she'd got herself up to have got a bronze. She is a top athlete who seems at times to be very fragile mentally.
		
Click to expand...

............... and bloody unlucky!
She was clearly impeded by the Canadian.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 13, 2018)

Slime said:



			............... and bloody unlucky!
She was clearly impeded by the Canadian.
		
Click to expand...

The people that matter didn't think so.


----------



## IainP (Feb 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm old school when it comes to the Winter Olympics in particular. Downhill skiing, slalom, bobsleigh etc. are something worth watching. The new 'pastime' sports are too Mickey Mouse for me. Too many events which are judged, ie endless snowboard ones, which just make a mockery of it imo. The news reported one snowboarding event yesterday where you basically go off a jump and then do aerial gymnastics and get marked for it. The wind was up and every competitor fell on landing on at least one of their two jumps. Nonsense stuff.


Happy to accept I'm outdated on this but I can't get interested in the new winter Olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Have some sympathy with the non judged view, have you/will you watch the boardercross / skicross as they are 1st past the post? Boardercross comps are 25 years old so maybe counts as new 
Yes the judging is subjective but you don't tend to have much controversy that I have seen. Was only the women's event that had the weather problems. 
Also ski moguls is a mix of speed and judging.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 13, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Stop it your talking too much sense.
		
Click to expand...

You do realise she's a 10 times European gold medalist and a world champion at 1000m and 1500m. She got more than enough mental strength, and obviously cares passionately about her sport.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			You do realise she's a 10 times European gold medalist and a world champion at 1000m and 1500m. She got more than enough mental strength, and obviously cares passionately about her sport.
		
Click to expand...

Yes BRI fully aware of her achievements.
Probably should of said she comes across as mentally weak due to the tears,I don't think that.Of course its how she reacts at the weekend that will show us more and I really do hope she wins.


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			The people that matter didn't think so.
		
Click to expand...

She thought so ...................and she matters, surely.
If they don't think she was brought down they obviously didn't watch the replays!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2018)

Sean White, what a finish, legend.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 14, 2018)

Slime said:



			She thought so ...................and she matters, surely.
If they don't think she was brought down they obviously didn't watch the replays!
		
Click to expand...

Ir has to be a deliberate act and it must have not be deemed as such by the officials or her team or they would have been putting in a protest and it would have been reported by the media.


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Sean White, what a finish, legend.
		
Click to expand...

I got so dizzy just watching it I almost fell out of bed!
How do they ever land upright?
Incredible stuff, it's just a shame that I don't have a clue what the commentators are talking about .............. it's another language. The language of the youngsters, I guess.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 14, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Who dashed her dreams?
Your just jumping down peoples throats for the sake of it.I bet you watched the highlights and actually know very little about her.If you listened to her interviews in the 500m her least favorite distance it was gold or nothing poo or bust.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

I'm patiently waiting for all the curling 'experts' on here to make their usual contributions.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 14, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			:thup:

I'm patiently waiting for all the curling 'experts' on here to make their usual contributions. 

Click to expand...

I noticed one of the OAR curlers was wearing what appeared to be Union Jack socks... 
I am sure that helped raise his performance...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 14, 2018)

It's been on the TVs at work. Some proper weird sports in it. How do you decide that what you want to do in life is lie down on a stretcher and hurl yourself down a tube at 70mph? Or slide some rocks around on the ice while sweeping it with a broom? Crazy stuff.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's been on the TVs at work. Some proper weird sports in it. How do you decide that what you want to do in life is lie down on a stretcher and hurl yourself down a tube at 70mph? Or slide some rocks around on the ice while sweeping it with a broom? Crazy stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Some see it on tv and want to give it a go. Others go down a different route. I think first of all you decide you want to go to the Olympics in one form or another. Then you work out where your talent does, or doesn't lie. You eliminate events one by one and see what is left. A number of events don't require natural talent, there may be physical attributes that lend themselves to the sport. Rowing is one where they have scouted big shouldered people with good aerobic capacity from other sports. One of the women gold medal rowers from the last Olympics was spotted this way. There are trials you can go to now where they put you through your paces and they tell you what you should concentrate on. Lizzy Yarnold was a heptathlete who was not quite good enough at that event and went to a trial where she was directed towards luge / skeleton. Good move for her.

After all of this you need a whole load of determination and dedication. I don't underestimate what people go through to reach an Olympics, particular for winter events as it most likely means you will need to live abroad in a cold country and leave your family behind. The winter events in particular throw up some odd events though, no argument there.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 14, 2018)

Still not feeling "stoked" about the Olympics then LT


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 14, 2018)

Great curling rinks in Scotland that are used by many international teams as are the Biathlon and cross country areas.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 14, 2018)

Not sure I am seeing the appeal of the two man luge....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Still not feeling "stoked" about the Olympics then LT 

Click to expand...

Haven't seen any of it so far. Normally I like the skiing events, a bit of ice hockey and that's it but I've not caught any of the highlights at this stage. Not feeling the love for it so far but there is time yet . 

Still enjoying teenagers pratting about on snowboards? What would Franz Klammer say? Ha ha, showing my age there.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 14, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Not sure I am seeing the appeal of the two man luge....
		
Click to expand...

Haha! We were just talking about that in the office.
"so what do you do?"
"I lie on a stretcher, and another man lies on top of me, and we chuck ourselves down a slide at 100mph"

I think the guy on the top does the steering, so I'm not sure what role the man underneath plays really. Perhaps his job is just to be as soft and comfortable as possible for the man lying on top of him? :rofl:


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 14, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's been on the TVs at work. *Some proper weird sports in it.* How do you decide that what you want to do in life is lie down on a stretcher and hurl yourself down a tube at 70mph? Or slide some rocks around on the ice while sweeping it with a broom? Crazy stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Not really that much weirder than just smacking a little white ball around in a big field?


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 14, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Not really that much weirder than just smacking a little white ball around in a big field?
		
Click to expand...

When lycra becomes part of the dress code, for golf, I might have to reconsider my participation...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 14, 2018)

A friend of mine competed in the 2-man and 4-man bobsleigh at the 2010 Winter Olympics.   It seriously gets you involved when it's someone you know.  I'd arranged for him to be on American radio talking about how he had never crashed in competition and this was his last event.  Naturally he crashed in both events.  

Not watched anything of this Olympics.  With none of the NHL players being there, the hockey is crap.  I'm sticking to watching the real thing from the States.


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2018)

I heard that the world's supply of curling stones comes from granite harvested from Ailsa Craig Island.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2018)

So, the figure skating is on right now, and this couple are the favourites to win the gold medal for Germany. But the woman is Ukrainian and the bloke is French. How does that work?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			So, the figure skating is on right now, and this couple are the favourites to win the gold medal for Germany. But the woman is Ukrainian and the bloke is French. How does that work?
		
Click to expand...

Very well indeed if they win gold!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Very well indeed if they win gold!
		
Click to expand...

What's the point though? Olympics is meant to be about which country has the best athletes isn't it? How can Germany get a medal for the efforts of a Ukrainian and a Frenchman?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What's the point though? Olympics is meant to be about which country has the best athletes isn't it? How can Germany get a medal for the efforts of a Ukrainian and a Frenchman?
		
Click to expand...

Have your seen the England rugby team, cricket team, GB tennis players ...................... ? I happen to agree with you, it is a nonsense, but it is happening all over sport now. Sports people are attracted by who has the funding. National sports bodies are attracted by glory, even false glory.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have your seen the England rugby team, cricket team, GB tennis players ...................... ?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, no. :rofl:




			I happen to agree with you, it is a nonsense, but it is happening all over sport now. Sports people are attracted by who has the funding. National sports bodies are attracted by glory, even false glory.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it seems to render the entire thing pointless to me. Why compete for the best nation if the people competing aren't from that nation? Would be amazing if we could draft in De Gea, Vertonghen & De Bruyne for the England World Cup squad this summer but it wouldn't really mean very much if we won then.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 15, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Honestly, no. :rofl:
Yeah it seems to render the entire thing pointless to me. Why compete for the best nation if the people competing aren't from that nation? Would be amazing if we could draft in De Gea, Vertonghen & De Bruyne for the England World Cup squad this summer but it wouldn't really mean very much if we won then.
		
Click to expand...

The cricket team have been picking S.African and New Zealand born players for years who meet the qualifying period, usually a residency of x number of years. The rugby team have brought in the big lads from the South Sea Islands, the current captain was born in New Zealand. Kyle Edmund was born in S.Africa, Johanna Konta was born, raised and represented Australia. 

All very dispiriting. Not quite the Corinthian spirit.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The cricket team have been picking S.African and New Zealand born players for years who meet the qualifying period, usually a residency of x number of years. The rugby team have brought in the big lads from the South Sea Islands, the current captain was born in New Zealand. Kyle Edmund was born in S.Africa, Johanna Konta was born, raised and represented Australia. 

All very dispiriting. Not quite the Corinthian spirit.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I did know about those two tennis players now you mention it. I thought the same about Rusedski back in the day, he was Canadian. Say what you like about football but at least they have something right, the rules about which country you play for a quite tight these days. Must have a relative from the country, etc, and you can't switch nations as you fancy. (Unlike back in the 40s & 50s when Di Stefano played for three different countries, haha.)


----------



## IanM (Feb 15, 2018)

It has too many sports resolved by "votes" from judges for my liking............  a bit like the outcome of golf decided on actual score plus "style points!"

That said, I was in a hotel this week where snow boarding (in the half pipe) was on the TV in the breakfast room..... crikey, that's blooming impressive!!


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 15, 2018)

Boarders, shouldn't be anywhere near snow :lol:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 15, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The cricket team have been picking S.African and New Zealand born players for years who meet the qualifying period, usually a residency of x number of years. The rugby team have brought in the big lads from the South Sea Islands, the current captain was born in New Zealand. Kyle Edmund was born in S.Africa, Johanna Konta was born, raised and represented Australia. 

All very dispiriting. Not quite the Corinthian spirit.
		
Click to expand...

I agree,

Great comeback from the Scots girls at the curling though.


----------



## IainP (Feb 15, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Boarders, shouldn't be anywhere near snow :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Going there are we &#128513;
Is that so the skiers can stand about chatting, in their all-in-ones, blocking jump landing spots undisturbed &#9786;


----------



## IainP (Feb 15, 2018)

Boardercross - great t.v.  :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 15, 2018)

Boardercross was indeed fantastic. Iâ€™ve always enjoyed the Winter Olympics most but the â€œextremeâ€ boarding events thatâ€™ve been added in recent games has taken it all up a level.


----------



## Break90 (Feb 15, 2018)

Guilty pleasure confession............

i quite like watching the curling......


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 15, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The cricket team have been picking S.African and New Zealand born players for years who meet the qualifying period, usually a residency of x number of years. The rugby team have brought in the big lads from the South Sea Islands, the current captain was born in New Zealand. Kyle Edmund was born in S.Africa, Johanna Konta was born, raised and represented Australia. 

All very dispiriting. Not quite the Corinthian spirit.
		
Click to expand...


Perhaps we should go back to the old way of you only get to represent the country you were born in... Which saw a chap with the broadest of Scottish accents playing fitba for England because he was born in Liverpool as that's were his Dad happened to be working at the time...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 16, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Perhaps we should go back to the old way of you only get to represent the country you were born in... Which saw a chap with the broadest of Scottish accents playing fitba for England because he was born in Liverpool as that's were his Dad happened to be working at the time...
		
Click to expand...

Should people be selected according to accents then? You have to have a criteria for selection and being born in the country seems a pretty simple one that all can follow.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Should people be selected according to accents then? You have to have a criteria for selection and being born in the country seems a pretty simple one that all can follow.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, in Joe Bakers case, playing for the country of his parents and where he actually grew up might of been a better solution...

And, should we extend the envelope to coaches? The chap that won the skeleton today is coached by a Brit.... First time a medal in any sliding discipline has gone to an Asian... I would suggest the Brit played an important part in this achievement...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 16, 2018)

If I remember correctly, imurg was born in Hong Kong, so he would have to represent China.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 16, 2018)

Great run by Lizzie Yarnald but seemed to have a balance issue when she got off the tray.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 16, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Great run by Lizzie Yarnald but seemed to have a balance issue when she got off the tray.
		
Click to expand...

She has some form of condition which can cause dizziness apparently.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			She has some form of condition which can cause dizziness apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Inner ear problem they said.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 16, 2018)

2nd & 4th after 2 runs for Team GB girl sliders after day 1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			2nd & 4th after 2 runs for Team GB girl sliders after day 1
		
Click to expand...

3rd* & 4th. Still, very tight, not much between those top four.


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2018)

IainP said:



			Boardercross - great t.v.  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It's totally awesome, especially when viewed from the helmet cams.


----------



## IainP (Feb 17, 2018)

Snowboard multi WC winner Ledecka borrows a set of skis and wins ski super-G. What a story and talent. Looked proper in shock also.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 17, 2018)

Great job by Izzy Adkin to get 3rd in ski slopestyle.
Hoping Christie can get a medal later in speedskating, I know she's a bit precious but all her hard work and misfortune in the past and again this time, think she deserves it. Just qualified for semis in 1500.


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2018)

IainP said:



			Snowboard multi WC winner Ledecka borrows a set of skis and wins ski super-G. What a story and talent. *Looked proper in shock also.*

Click to expand...

Her look of utter disbelief was awesome, just like her performance ................ astonishing.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 17, 2018)

Owch, got to feel for Christie after that.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 17, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Owch, got to feel for Christie after that.
		
Click to expand...

Seems cursed!
But why does she insist on trying to pass other skaters so closely so late on, needs to get herself clear of traffic before the last corner. Maybe just not good/fast enough?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 17, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Seems cursed!
*But why does she insist on trying to pass other skaters so closely so late on*, needs to get herself clear of traffic before the last corner. Maybe just not good/fast enough?
		
Click to expand...

May be her style of racing? In just about every distance sport some people try and win from the front, some wait until the end to make their move.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 17, 2018)

Come on Lizzie, just 2 100s of a second behind.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 17, 2018)

Doubt Christie would have beaten the gold medallist, she was pretty clinical.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 17, 2018)

Great job by the skeleton ladies for 2 medals, odd sport though - must be amazing to participate in but fairly dreary to watch (every run looks the same just a clock watch).


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 17, 2018)

Well slid Lizzie, absolutely nailed it under pressure, hard as nails, the Austrian just crumbled after seeing her run.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 17, 2018)

IainP said:



			Snowboard multi WC winner Ledecka borrows a set of skis and wins ski super-G. What a story and talent. Looked proper in shock also.
		
Click to expand...

Blinking boarder, knocked over all the skiers on the mountain :clap::clap:


----------



## User 99 (Feb 17, 2018)

Brilliant for both girls, so pleased of the lass who won bronze as I'm sure she was in hope more than expectation of winning a medal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Seems cursed!
But why does she insist on trying to pass other skaters so closely so late on, needs to get herself clear of traffic before the last corner. Maybe just not good/fast enough?
		
Click to expand...

Have to feel for her and she certainly seems destined never to win. One more chance. What a huge medal for Izzy Atkin and the first British skiing medal ever. Great day for team GB


----------



## IainP (Feb 17, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Blinking boarder, knocked over all the skiers on the mountain :clap::clap:
		
Click to expand...

 Not sure how she stayed up on that last landing...must have been boarder instincts


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh dear, yellow card as well, proper rubbing it in that &#129301;


----------



## JamesR (Feb 20, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			... Maybe just not good/fast enough?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, World Champion Elise Christie just isn't fast or good enough, ok


----------



## User62651 (Feb 20, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Yeah, World Champion Elise Christie just isn't fast or good enough, ok 

Click to expand...

It was a question not a statement. 
Why is it not a possibility?
Olympics is a whole level up from WCs. Not having the ability to control emotion/nerves or handle pressure could also constitute not being good enough, couldn't it? 
She seems to panic and make bad decisions after getting in bad positions on the track. Can't all be just bad luck, no?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah, Elise Christie is bloody useless. All that hype and then nothing!

On Sunday I watching the freestyle skiing, I think that was one of the best sports I've seen at these Olympics, it was amazing. Our guy only managed 4th sadly but he was basically just as good as the top 3, just a bit unlucky I think.


----------



## Reemul (Feb 20, 2018)

Well she has just been disqualified from the 1000m as well..


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 20, 2018)

On a more positive note the ladies two person bob have just gone sixth in the first round... Not sure if they have it in them to medal but a great showing from a pair who are largely where they are on the back of 'crowd funding'...


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 20, 2018)

Reemul said:



			Well she has just been disqualified from the 1000m as well..
		
Click to expand...

There's a lady who really needs to work with a sports psychologist.  Her head is all over the place.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Still not feeling "stoked" about the Olympics then LT 

Click to expand...

I was eating my toast this morning and the sports section was on BBC Breakfast. They showed a clip of something called ski half pipe, could be wrong. The skier is stood bolt upright and ski's sideways / 45Â° down a giant pipe cut in half. Every so often they get enough momentum to get in the air and do a twirl. Needless to say the British lady fell on both of her runs, BOA money well spent there then. Seriously, that is meant to be a proper sport? A bit of fun on holiday, yes but if that is a sport then team snowball fighting needs to make an application for future Games.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2018)

Anyone watch Elizabeth Swaney in the skiing half pipe, American representing Hungsry, great story, thought it was a wind up when I first saw it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Anyone watch Elizabeth Swaney in the skiing half pipe, American representing Hungsry, great story, thought it was a wind up when I first saw it.
		
Click to expand...

I had to google it and according to the accounts I read she wants to be there but makes no attempt to win. She does the minimum, gets the tracksuit, goes home. Good old Eddie back in Calgary may have been rubbish at Ski jumping but he tried his best. Can you say this woman did that or did she just want the badge?

What appealed to you about this Paul?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had to google it and according to the accounts I read she wants to be there but makes no attempt to win. She does the minimum, gets the tracksuit, goes home. Good old Eddie back in Calgary may have been rubbish at Ski jumping but he tried his best. Can you say this woman did that or did she just want the badge?

What appealed to you about this Paul?
		
Click to expand...

She noticed that to qualify she had to finish in the top 30 of X amount of qualifiers, she purposely chose qualifiers with small fields, used her own money to travel to the events and finished last in most but enough top 30â€™s to qualify for the Olympics.
Apparently they are looking to close the loophole, as someone said she used the old saying, â€œwork smarter not harderâ€
She then stays on her feet and finishes 22 out of 24 as a couple of others fell over.
Makes a mockery of the professional athlete, but in the true Olympic spirit, itâ€™s the taking part that counts. :rofl:


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			She noticed that to qualify she had to finish in the top 30 of X amount of qualifiers, she purposely chose qualifiers with small fields, used her own money to travel to the events and finished last in most but enough top 30â€™s to qualify for the Olympics.
Apparently they are looking to close the loophole, as someone said she used the old saying, â€œwork smarter not harderâ€
She then stays on her feet and finishes 22 out of 24 as a couple of others fell over.
Makes a mockery of the professional athlete, but in the true Olympic spirit, itâ€™s the taking part that counts. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What was the purpose though? Just to get internet fame or something? Since that's what everything seems to boil down to these days.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What was the purpose though? Just to get internet fame or something? Since that's what everything seems to boil down to these days.
		
Click to expand...

She wanted to be an Olympic Athlete, nothing to do with internet fame from what Iâ€™ve read.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2018)

It's sad though isn't it. She purposely didn't try very hard, played it safe. A bit like a speed skater who would stay at the back and never look to overtake or win. They would let the others race, fall over and come 4th out of 6 or however it works. 

Sometimes there are glorious stories in the Olympics of people who pushed themselves to qualify, the runner coming in the 5k 10 minutes after the winner but who's legs give way as they cross the line. I don't see this as one of them, there is no glory here.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't know how I feel about it to be honest. I think if she'd have qualified by those means, and then used the opportunity to go out and give it her all at the Olympics, I'd have thought it was genius. But the fact that she continued doing absolutely nothing even in the final Olympic run made it all a waste of time. Or a waste of opportunity anyway. She went to the Olympics and deliberately came in last, since there was nowhere else she could finish by not attempting any tricks - great?


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 20, 2018)

Didn't Vanessa Mae fiddle her way into the Sochi games using dubious qualifying loopholes?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2018)

Isnâ€™t what she did the maximum of what she can do anyway ? She didnâ€™t â€œdeliberatelyâ€ come last - her level of ability means that she canâ€™t do the tricks and just ski up and down and try and make it a clean as possible - I suspect for other people what she was doing isnâ€™t that easy to do.

She qualified and she then went out and did her best


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 20, 2018)

Agree with LP, she qualified by right, sheâ€™s lived her dream and not denied anyone else a space by her antics.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Isnâ€™t what she did the maximum of what she can do anyway ? She didnâ€™t â€œdeliberatelyâ€ come last - her level of ability means that she canâ€™t do the tricks and just ski up and down and try and make it a clean as possible - I suspect for other people what she was doing isnâ€™t that easy to do.

She qualified and she then went out and did her best
		
Click to expand...

The articles I read about her implied she kept it deliberately simple in the qualifiers to ensure she didn't fall and used the loophole correctly. You'd have thought having got to the Olympics she'd at least try and give it something extra. You get more than one run at it remember.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was eating my toast this morning and the sports section was on BBC Breakfast. They showed a clip of something called ski half pipe, could be wrong. The skier is stood bolt upright and ski's sideways / 45Â° down a giant pipe cut in half. Every so often they get enough momentum to get in the air and do a twirl. Needless to say the British lady fell on both of her runs, BOA money well spent there then. Seriously, that is meant to be a proper sport? *A bit of fun on holiday*, yes but if that is a sport then team snowball fighting needs to make an application for future Games.
		
Click to expand...

Did you not see Shaun White's last run in the halfpipe on a snowboard for gold last week, legendary! Bit more than a bit of holiday fun!
Half pipe is relevant (given mass participation by public) and better to watch than any specialist sliding event, that really is self indulgent nonsense for the very few in many ways. Every ski resort has a half pipe and park area these days. These 'new' Olympic events for skiing and snowboarding - slopestyle, half pipe, cross and moguls (skiing only) are way and above the best watches imo and yes I'm an old timer. The boarder and skier cross event is terrific imo.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was eating my toast this morning and the sports section was on BBC Breakfast. They showed a clip of something called ski half pipe, could be wrong. The skier is stood bolt upright and ski's sideways / 45Â° down a giant pipe cut in half. Every so often they get enough momentum to get in the air and do a twirl. Needless to say the British lady fell on both of her runs, BOA money well spent there then. Seriously, that is meant to be a proper sport? A bit of fun on holiday, yes but if that is a sport then team snowball fighting needs to make an application for future Games.
		
Click to expand...

You see thatâ€™s the beauty of both the summer and Winter Olympics- there is always something there for everyone - whilst you may not like it there are millions around the world that love it - the X Games is massive for the Winter Sports fans and then the Olympics is a step up


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Did you not see Shaun White's last run in the halfpipe on a snowboard for gold last week, legendary! Bit more than a bit of holiday fun!
Half pipe is relevant (given mass participation by public) and better to watch than any specialist sliding event, that really is self indulgent nonsense for the very few in many ways. Every ski resort has a half pipe and park area these days. These 'new' Olympic events for skiing and snowboarding - slopestyle, half pipe, cross and moguls (skiing only) are way and above the best watches imo and yes I'm an old timer. The boarder and skier cross event is terrific imo.

Click to expand...

No, I didn't. I only saw the 20 second clip this morning and it was pants. I've accepted earlier that I am not loving these games and was not going to post again but I saw the clip this morning and wanted a bit of banter with Beezerk. I'm open to abuse on this one, I know it .


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No, I didn't. I only saw the 20 second clip this morning and it was pants. I've accepted earlier that I am not loving these games and was not going to post again but I saw the clip this morning and wanted a bit of banter with Beezerk. I'm open to abuse on this one, I know it .
		
Click to expand...

You iz all haterzzzzzz


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 20, 2018)

Maxfli have you been off to the snow park yet


----------



## Captainron (Feb 20, 2018)

My wife and I just canâ€™t warm to Elize Christie. Not that bothered that she blanked again.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			You iz all haterzzzzzz 

Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooooo. Ha ha &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2018)

Why is the curling tournament format so bloody long?? A lot of the other events seem to be done and dusted in two days, but the curling has been going for about two weeks and they still don't look near finishing. Everyone has to play everyone?? Why didn't they just do groups of 4 or something and then knock out, like a world cup?


----------



## User62651 (Feb 21, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Why is the curling tournament format so bloody long?? A lot of the other events seem to be done and dusted in two days, but the curling has been going for about two weeks and they still don't look near finishing. Everyone has to play everyone?? Why didn't they just do groups of 4 or something and then knock out, like a world cup?
		
Click to expand...

That sir is a very valid question. Some events are over in a few hours, the tedium of curling goes on and on and on. 
BBC are huge on it as it fills in hours of airtime and is probably cheap to take the feeds as there's 2 or 3 static cameras involved.
Looking at the schedule it's on 18 of the 19 days, the most ahead of ice hockey which is 16 days of 19.
Be nice if both ladies and mens teams medal, they'll have earned it at least!

Guy on radio scotland earlier representing Kays who make the stones, saying as winter Olympics are in China next time there will be a rush on curling stones as that's the big growth area, 500 new curling rinks to be set up in China!
Not going away any times soon.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			That sir is a very valid question. Some events are over in a few hours, the tedium of curling goes on and on and on. 
BBC are huge on it as it fills in hours of airtime and is probably cheap to take the feeds as there's 2 or 3 static cameras involved.
Looking at the schedule it's on 18 of the 19 days, the most ahead of ice hockey which is 16 days of 19.
Be nice if both ladies and mens teams medal, they'll have earned it at least!

Guy on radio scotland earlier representing Kays who make the stones, saying as winter Olympics are in China next time there will be a rush on curling stones as that's the big growth area, 500 new curling rinks to be set up in China!
Not going away any times soon.
		
Click to expand...

No wonder that Russian curler took performance enhancing drugs. We were wondering why he'd need them, but as curling creeps into it's 57th day I can understand it.


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2018)

Captainron said:



			My wife and I just canâ€™t warm to Elize Christie. *Not that bothered that she blanked again.*

Click to expand...

Like her or not, she's still representing GB!
I, for one, want GB to get as many medals as possible.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 21, 2018)

I see eddie the eagle has said that GB is spending to much on the winter Olympics. Does he have a point. Just seen the japanese women beat the dutch for gold. Ironically the Japs now have the dutch coach from four years ago. So are we spending a lot of money on no chance athlets when it could be spent on better coaching. Or is it already spent on better coaching but the athletes are not up to it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			That sir is a very valid question. Some events are over in a few hours, the tedium of curling goes on and on and on. 
BBC are huge on it as it fills in hours of airtime and is probably cheap to take the feeds as there's 2 or 3 static cameras involved.
Looking at the schedule it's on 18 of the 19 days, the most ahead of ice hockey which is 16 days of 19.
Be nice if both ladies and mens teams medal, they'll have earned it at least!

Guy on radio scotland earlier representing Kays who make the stones, saying as winter Olympics are in China next time there will be a rush on curling stones as that's the big growth area, 500 new curling rinks to be set up in China!
Not going away any times soon.
		
Click to expand...

Good question and fine reply sir. Actually with the men going into a sudden death match off the back of a right gubbing, I'm looking forward  to watching it. I think I'm right (probably not) but win and get into the semi final and aren't we guaranteed a bronze at worse


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 21, 2018)

If Sweden face Denmark in an event it's abbreviated to SWE-DEN. The unused letters from each country spell out DEN-MARK.

Shamelessly stolen from QI on Twitter.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good question and fine reply sir. Actually with the men going into a sudden death match off the back of a right gubbing, I'm looking forward  to watching it. I think I'm right (probably not) but win and get into the semi final and *aren't we guaranteed a bronze at worse*

Click to expand...

Think it just guarantees a medal match. They will either be going for gold/silver or bronze/4th.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2018)

ColchesterFC said:



			Think it just guarantees a medal match. They will either be going for gold/silver or bronze/4th.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing that. I wasn't sure if there was a match for 3rd/4th or whether both losing semi-finalists ended up with a bronze


----------



## Break90 (Feb 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good question and fine reply sir. Actually with the men going into a sudden death match off the back of a right gubbing, I'm looking forward  to watching it. I think I'm right (probably not) but win and get into the semi final and aren't we guaranteed a bronze at worse
		
Click to expand...

No Homer, you have to win the Bronze medal match to get the bronze medal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2018)

Break90 said:



			No Homer, you have to win the Bronze medal match to get the bronze medal.
		
Click to expand...

So I been told!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 21, 2018)

Tashyboy said:



			I see eddie the eagle has said that GB is spending to much on the winter Olympics. Does he have a point. Just seen the japanese women beat the dutch for gold. Ironically the Japs now have the dutch coach from four years ago. So are we spending a lot of money on no chance athlets when it could be spent on better coaching. Or is it already spent on better coaching but the athletes are not up to it.
		
Click to expand...

His point was that we are not an alpine nation. We don't naturally have snow and so will always be at a disadvantage against countries such as Austria, Switzerland, Italy, Sweden etc. The amount of money needed to be invested in order to win an alpine medal is disproportionate and could be better spent elsewhere.

Interesting comments.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 21, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What a poor post - that young lady spent years training and building up to the games that are the pinnacle of her career and then to see her dreams dashed by someone else is going to be heartbreaking for her
		
Click to expand...

So that is now 4 disqualifications and two crashes in her last six Olympic races.
I somehow think she is responsible for dashing her own dreams.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So that is now 4 disqualifications and two crashes in her last six Olympic races.
I somehow think she is responsible for dashing her own dreams.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree. A crash and a DQ you could consider as unfortunate but she's ultimately not qualified from six races. Something in what she does when she races has to be wrong


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2018)

I see the men's curling team performed a bottlejob of England football team proportions then.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 22, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So that is now 4 disqualifications and two crashes in her last six Olympic races.
I somehow think she is responsible for dashing her own dreams.
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit of a 'death or glory' situation... If you don't go for it you'll just remembered as a gallant loser...


----------



## Piece (Feb 22, 2018)

Captainron said:



			My wife and I just canâ€™t warm to Elize Christie. Not that bothered that she blanked again.
		
Click to expand...

I can really warm to Sarah Lindsay.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			It's a bit of a 'death or glory' situation... If you don't go for it you'll just remembered as a gallant loser...
		
Click to expand...

Shoving your fellow competitors out of the way in the process. 
I certainly do not see her as a gallant loser, quite the opposite word to gallant in fact.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 22, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			It's a bit of a 'death or glory' situation... If you don't go for it you'll just remembered as a gallant loser...
		
Click to expand...

It really is an all or nothing sport, you just have to look at the team final. The Dutch got the bronze by virtue of winning the B final because 2 teams were DQ'd in the main final. It seems to be so much down to the umpire's version of events that there will always be arguments over the decisions.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Shoving your fellow competitors out of the way in the process. 
I certainly do not see her as a gallant loser, quite the opposite word to gallant in fact.
		
Click to expand...

She was certainly a loser. Her boyfriend won a gold for Hungary though. If I was him I'd just be wearing my gold medal round the house every day. :rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 22, 2018)

JamesR said:



			It really is an all or nothing sport, you just have to look at the team final. The Dutch got the bronze by virtue of winning the B final because 2 teams were DQ'd in the main final. It seems to be so much down to the umpire's version of events that there will always be arguments over the decisions.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s right, listening to EC this morning she thinks she was dqâ€™d as the judge deemed her unsafe to skate due to her injury.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			She was certainly a loser. Her boyfriend won a gold for Hungary though. If I was him I'd just be wearing my gold medal round the house every day. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You must be single if you think that would go well . I suspect he will be hiding his medal in his sock draw and only bringing it out when he knows she is not in the house.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You must be single if you think that would go well . I suspect he will be hiding his medal in his sock draw and only bringing it out when he knows she is not in the house.
		
Click to expand...

Where's the fun in that??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2018)

Okay then, wear it under your clothes so you know it but she doesn't. You can giggle to yourself then without her knowing why. Your original idea will only bring a world of pain


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay then, wear it under your clothes so you know it but she doesn't. You can giggle to yourself then without her knowing why. Your original idea will only bring a world of pain 

Click to expand...

Would totally be worth it. Me and the wife have that kind of piss-taking relationship though I guess. :lol:


----------



## User62651 (Feb 22, 2018)

Caught highlights of the ladies ice hockey final and penalty shoot out thing after a drawn game, made for great viewing.

*SPOILER*

Canucks think they own ice hockey and lost to USA, the penalty shots are worth a watch, very skilful and cool under pressure and also some great saves. Bit like taking a football penalty from the centre circle to include a dribble and then shot, with all your team mates and crowd watching.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Bit like taking a football penalty from the centre circle to include a dribble and then shot, with all your team mates and crowd watching.
		
Click to expand...

Doing a training session at field hockey many years ago we did those types of penalties. The keeper charged me, I flicked it over his head, ran around him and rolled it in. The other lads thought it was very funny but the keeper was not impressed. Luckily they can't run very fast with all that padding on . Good fun to do and involves more skill then a straight shot from a fixed point. Football should try it.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Bit like taking a football penalty from the centre circle to include a dribble and then shot, with all your team mates and crowd watching.
		
Click to expand...

They experimented with that in football in USA in the 90s, the video is on YouTube somewhere. It's quite funny to watch. Obviously didn't catch on.


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I have to agree. A crash and a DQ you could consider as unfortunate but she's ultimately not qualified from six races. Something in what she does when she races has to be wrong
		
Click to expand...

Its the old, 'card in the hand' syndrome.

I've enjoyed watching some of the more 'action' events, but are GB simply making up the numbers, I need to have a deeper TV screen to see our position in the medal table, is it really worth all the investment for them to train all year and then turn up and have a go without much hope of winning or even achieving a place, except the odd one here and there?


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 23, 2018)

Fish said:



			Its the old, 'card in the hand' syndrome.

I've enjoyed watching some of the more 'action' events, but are GB simply making up the numbers, I need to have a deeper TV screen to see our position in the medal table, is it really worth all the investment for them to train all year and then turn up and have a go without much hope of winning or even achieving a place, except the odd one here and there?
		
Click to expand...

Claire Balding gets a job out of it though &#128514;


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm sick of hearing about bloody Elise Christie. BBC seem to running an interview with her or a video about her every single day. Two weeks ago I'd never heard of her, now I can't get away from her - and she failed miserably! Yarnold won us a gold and she has been immediately forgotten. I don't get it. She's not even that attractive.

In other news it looks like Canada are struggling in the curling bronze medal match - for them to not get a medal in curling would be an unmitigated disaster as I understand! 
Edit: Yeah, it's finished, no medal for Canada. They'll be burning effigies of the curling team back home!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2018)

The women curlers have kicked off against Sweden. Will be a tough match, this. Can see us losing but maybe winning the bronze match.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			The women curlers have kicked off against Sweden. Will be a tough match, this. Can see us losing but maybe winning the bronze match.
		
Click to expand...


Not watching as the Biathlons on much more action.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Not watching as the Biathlons on much more action.
		
Click to expand...

Are Britain in that? I feel like I've been watching curling for about two months now, I'm invested. :lol:


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2018)

Damn, that was a shocking end, gave them three on our hammer. Game over.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Are Britain in that? I feel like I've been watching curling for about two months now, I'm invested. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

You need to get out of the house, now, now I tell you. What depths have you reached when curling is ruling your life?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You need to get out of the house, now, now I tell you. What depths have you reached when curling is ruling your life?
		
Click to expand...

It's not my fault, really, in my office we've had the Olympics coverage on the TV. Curling seems to appear every single day. 

GB are out of the semis, into the bronze medal match. We were well outplayed by Sweden there unfortunately.


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 23, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Not watching as the Biathlons on much more action.
		
Click to expand...

I wish, only one woman qualified for Biathlon.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2018)

Unbelievably, Canada have lost to Germany at hockey. I thought they'd be nailed on gold for that.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Unbelievably, Canada have lost to Germany at hockey. I thought they'd be nailed on gold for that.
		
Click to expand...

I know, I had Canada (-2) on my ESPN prediction for the day  :-(


----------



## Fish (Feb 23, 2018)

I don't give too much hope for Welsh Bobsleigh Team


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 23, 2018)

Fish said:



			I don't give too much hope for Welsh Bobsleigh Team 

View attachment 24506

Click to expand...


Carefully puddle jumper


----------



## larmen (Feb 23, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Unbelievably, Canada have lost to Germany at hockey. I thought they'd be nailed on gold for that.
		
Click to expand...

I was amazed by that, especially when I heard that Germany was having a totally NL player free homegrown team.

Then I read into it and nobody is having NHL players in there. This is obviously hurting Canada and the USA a lot harder than any other country. Germany has a professional league, Canada is sending 'students and retirees'.

Still, happily take the guaranteed silver medal. And if (once?) they find a doped Russian it's upgraded to gold anyway.


----------



## Slime (Feb 23, 2018)

Anyone else think that the coverage by the BBC has been outstanding .............. I do.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 23, 2018)

Slime said:



			Anyone else think that the coverage by the BBC has been outstanding .............. I do.
		
Click to expand...

Yes really enjoyed the games.
Its great that they have experts giving insight.
They have overplayed the EC card IMO.
Eve is my favourite such lovely eyes.


----------



## IainP (Feb 24, 2018)

Camera view from the top of the bug air looks frightening.

Well done Billy. Rode his luck a little with many competitors pushing the 'go big or go home' mantra. Great to see a mens5snowboard medal.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 24, 2018)

IainP said:



			Camera view from the top of the bug air looks frightening.

Well done Billy. Rode his luck a little with many competitors pushing the 'go big or go home' mantra. Great to see a mens5snowboard medal.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, great effort from Billy Morgan, the snowboard commentary is great generally, they're not very bbc in their delivery which is quite refreshing in itself, often pretty funny though eg, New Zealander crashes then seen holding head in hands, cue "Bottle that Up.....Eau de disappointment" was a highlight for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2018)

Disappointing end to the ladies curling and I liked the fact Eve Muirhead as captain took the option to go for broke and try and win it rather than playing safe and nudging into an extra end. Shame for her and the team it didn't come off


----------

